# Testimonials



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

To learn more about Tree Apron visit our web sit at www.Treeapron.com or read about it on Archerytalk by clicking *Hunt With Style*


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*evaluations*

techincal or not I appreciate you putting this on here... if its an aspect that can make hunting that much enjoyable it should be posted.

Jon


----------



## archery_hunter (Jan 25, 2004)

*Why does every one see a need to patent infringe these days.*

The tree apron, and it's copy cat designers are soon to be in for a surprise from the owner of GAMEPLAN GEAR. www.gameplangear.com 

First let me say this: I have been involved in the archery industry and bowhunting for the better part of 30 years. Every year someone has to try and re invent the wheel, or copy someone else idea just enough that they think they could get away with patent infringment liabilities, or think they have so much money that the small guy simply won't take them to task. Well in this case, it's a little different. Enough said.

If anyone really wants to experience a quality must have product that is original, well thought out, and absolutely awesome to use as a bowhunter in every field use situation possible, take a look at Gameplan Gears BowBat, or their other extremely well thought out products.

Two years ago I was flipping thru an archery dealer catalog and saw the BowBat, told a buddy it was a must have. Shortly thereafter and coincidentally, I ran into the owner, designer and his father at a show. I fell in love with it even more.

This season is my first season using the BowBat, and each time afield I appreciate it's simplistic, well thought out bowhunter like qualities more and more.

Simply stated, like all other copy cats, there is no comparison to the BowBat.


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

Ouch, they must be really hearting to stoop down to this kind of attacks. This is not the first time that some folks of GAMEPLAN GEAR have expressed their frustration in this manner by hijacking our threads. 
You are right every now and then a new idea comes about that changes everything. For your information Tree Apron is an original idea and has been around for a long time. Unlike your friend, we actually have a patent application on file. If anybody should worry about copyright infringement it is them and not the Tree Apron. People who live in glass houses should not throw stones at others.



*Tree Apron* is a Multi functional pack that allows you to carry all your hunting accessories in an organized manner with comfort. 

It is designed to fit comfortably on your back similar to a vest and allow you to carry the multitude of accessories you need in the field.

It features a variety of pockets in different sizes to allow you to carry everything you need for a long day's hunt. It is the last thing you will put on because, as soon as you get up in your tree, it is unshouldered and secured to the tree behind you with quick release snap buckles. Another impressive feature is that, unlike some other packs, you can actually climb your tree with it. 

So when you go up in a tree, all your gear (with the exception of your gun or bow) goes up with you. Then, once installed on the tree, all your hands-on gear (Grunt tube, Rattle Horns, Binoculars, Range Finder, Quiver, etc.) can be removed from the pockets and hung on the hooks within easy reach. You are now ready to hunt. 









You can even hang your bow using optional bow bracket without having to screw anything in the tree. Everything can be accomplished quickly, easily and importantly, quietly. The poly foam padding of the Tree Apron covers the tree bark so you can lean back comfortably against the tree and not worry about making noise every time you move. Once situated, all your necessary accessories are all neatly organized within easy reach minimizing movement.

When I go hunting I like to have my gun or bow in my hand. Many times we have come upon hunting opportunities when walking to or from our tree stand, or just walking in the woods.Tree Apron is specifically designed to accommodate easy maneuvering and shooting even with all pockets packed. I personally have shot a deer while carrying my tree stand on my back with it., which brings up another important point. Not everyone is fortunate enough to hunt their own land with tree stands hung in advance. Most of us have to carry our stand in and out of the woods with us and the poly foam padding on the back of Tree Apron provides excellent padding on your back. This makes the job comfortable, leaving both hands free. The pockets are designed to the side, providing a flat surface for the tree stand to center comfortably, balanced quietly on your back. The adjustable elastic belt also keeps your back supported.










Once you are done hunting, it is only a matter of replacing your gear back in the pockets, un-strap the unit from the tree and secure to your back for the trip home. Again, quick, simple and quiet.

The Tree Apron also comes with a comfortable seat cushion that attaches to the bottom of the unit the perfect addition when sitting in a blind, treestand or when hunting from the ground. For turkey hunters, the Tree Apron has been called the Best Turkey Vest made. Tree Apron truly is the one of the most important pieces of gear for all your hunting needs regardless of what, where or what weapon you hunt with. And, the Tree Apron is available in both Camo and Blaze Orange.









This year, don't go hunting without Tree Apron .


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tree Apron produced again.*

I got this buck on a two days hunt in Ohio state land. On the ground.


----------

